# .

## Imona

,  !      ,  - .    ,   ,    - (, , ),         ,     ,   ,       .
      .    :                     ,  :
1.       , . .  , ,      ,     ,      .
, !       0% ,     .  ,        .    .

----------


## audit123

. ,         .

                           -   +.            ,           , ..    0%,          .

    20%,    12%,           .

----------


## Imona

.

----------

